# what do they mean by an "open coat"



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

So my new baby coming home has what the breeder called an "open coat". He said it won't effect his health at all but I didn't understand exactly what he was saying. Does this cause an issue with grooming? He isn't going to be bred or shown we just want him for a pet. I just want to know what an open coat is?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Open coat usually means the dog doesn't have much of an undercoat.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

That's the definition of Teddy's coat after I take the Furmigator to it! She looks like she lost ten pounds.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok so he just won't have as thick of a coat than? He didn't look much different than the other pups just fluffy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks normal to me


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

thank you. I just wasn't sure and the breeder explained it but I didn't completely understand. Had he just said it meant he didn't have much of an undercoat I would have said "ok".


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's adorable!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If the pup doesn't have much undercoat, thank your lucky stars when it's time to bathe, brush, and dry him.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Freestep said:


> If the pup doesn't have much undercoat, thank your lucky stars when it's time to bathe, brush, and dry him.


Amen!!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I think you should ask the breeder what she/he means by an "open" coat. Ask if it's the same as a long coat.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> I think you should ask the breeder what she/he means by an "open" coat. Ask if it's the same as a long coat.


Well he said it was not a long coat, my hubby said the breeder basically said his coat won't be as thick. If he doesn't have as much of an undercoat would his shedding be less than?

The breeder originally thought he was a plush coat but when the co-owner of the dam came to evaluate the pups he said he was more of an open coat.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

jewels04 said:


> The breeder originally thought he was a plush coat but when the co-owner of the dam came to evaluate the pups he said he was more of an open coat.


What breeder did you get this puppy from? "Open coat" generally refers to a longcoat without an undercoat. "Stock coat" is the term used for a correct short double coat. "Plush coat" is a term used for marketing purposes, it simply means a thick stock coat.

Your pup probably has a short stock coat. If the breeder is calling a stock coat an "open coat", they may have their terminology mixed up.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Freestep said:


> What breeder did you get this puppy from? "Open coat" generally refers to a longcoat without an undercoat. "Stock coat" is the term used for a correct short double coat. "Plush coat" is a term used for marketing purposes, it simply means a thick stock coat.
> 
> Your pup probably has a short stock coat. If the breeder is calling a stock coat an "open coat", they may have their terminology mixed up.


Well he doesn't have a kennel name this was just a one time breeding. He bought dogs from a kennel in Illinois Van Haus something(I have that breeder's name written down somewhere)....he was under contract to breed his female atleast once. The pup did have a different coat than the other pups it was fluffy and soft and he was poofy. The other pups had a smoother coat that wasn't poofy or as soft.

We aren't concerned with his coat just curious what it meant.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

This is the first time I have heard of that term. 

I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

jewels04 said:


> We aren't concerned with his coat just curious what it meant.


Well, it doesn't sound like the "breeder" knows what it means, either!  If the picture in your avatar is your puppy, he looks like a normal stock coat to me--but it's all puppy fuzz right now, anyway. It will change when his adult coat starts coming in at 4-5 months of age, and then you will know what you have.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Well, it doesn't sound like the "breeder" knows what it means, either!  If the picture in your avatar is your puppy, he looks like a normal stock coat to me--but it's all puppy fuzz right now, anyway. It will change when his adult coat starts coming in at 4-5 months of age, and then you will know what you have.


yes that is my puppy we are getting. Thank you. This was his first litter so he wasn't sure the man who also co-owns the dam told him that the puppy was more of an open coat.


----------

